# New Laminate Flooring In Living Room



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

It didn't link- Here's the message

*Album Not Found*

The link you are using is no longer valid. If this link was sent to you in an email and you would like to view the photos, you will need to contact the album owner and have them share the album using the Gallery's share feature.


----------



## zmurphy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, i thought i did option it to share but i will check again.


----------



## zmurphy (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe this will work

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=nwxf050.603izk3s&x=0&y=-1dnf36


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice job. Looks great.


----------



## TheSiege (Aug 21, 2007)

did you, or does anyone need to replace the trim if switching from carpet to laminate?


----------



## zmurphy (Jun 18, 2007)

TheSiege said:


> did you, or does anyone need to replace the trim if switching from carpet to laminate?


i am assuming your talking about the quarter round/shoe molding. in my house with the carpet in place the was none. that is something i am working on this weekend. but the base molding stays in place and we left a 1/4" of space between the laminate and the base molding.

thanks for the compliments guys, i couldn't be happier with it. now i have several other small projects i have to attempt now. depending on how they turn out, i may post them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

good job


----------

